# Nantes Open 2009



## gagou9 (May 4, 2009)

yoo!

this year the nantes open will be the 5, 6 and 7 of june, in.... Nantes! 
here are more informations : http://nantesopen.durab.fr
(i know it really looks like german open website  that's because i like how beautifull it is  )

keep in mind that it is not sure that there will be 666 and 777 cube and megaminx, but i think it will be ok!

hope to see you there!

EDIT : please register for clock, i want 2 rounds  (i can teach you if you can't solve it!)

Gaël


----------

